# wrapping in foil



## dog1234 (May 20, 2012)

Why does everyone seem to wrap in foil after the IT get to 160?


----------



## africanmeat (May 20, 2012)

not everyone . it makes it moist.


----------



## dog1234 (May 20, 2012)

So you think it will be good to not wrap it? Or do you wrap yours?


----------



## africanmeat (May 20, 2012)

dog1234 said:


> So you think it will be good to not wrap it? Or do you wrap yours?


what are you smoking, ribs ,brisket, b ribs.  Turkey ?

i wrap brisket and B ribs   .i don't wrap ribs and birds


----------



## austinl (May 20, 2012)

I like "foiling" briskets and pork shoulders (or any other large solid hunk of meat) in foil pans with some "juice" aka; mop, thinned sauce, au jus, etc. because it will steam the meat and provide some final tenderizing.  The meat will also flavor the liquid and is very tasty to serve over the meat or on the side or for cooking with other foods in place of broth.


----------



## tmetal (May 20, 2012)

I wrap my B ribs (3-2-1) method, I also wrap large pieces of meat (chuckies, butts, brisket).  I also think it helps with the tenderizing.


----------



## weberlamp (May 20, 2012)

Both the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 method for Baby Backs have served me very well.  I usually foil my butts and they fall apart with ease not to mention the juice that collects in the foils makes for a great finishing sauce for butts.


----------



## rbranstner (May 20, 2012)

I have always foiled but lately I have quit foiling my butts as I  didn't like the  mushy consistency I was getting after it came out of the foil.


----------



## jp61 (May 20, 2012)

When I first started out smoking, I foiled because lots of folks did it that way and it made sense to me. Always had good results, so I never smoked without the foil. One of these days I will try smoking something without and compare the results.


----------



## dog1234 (May 20, 2012)

Let me ask you guys this..... If we are foiling butts and the likes, are we getting much somking after its foiled?

If not would I get simular restuts if I put the butt in an oven to finish it off?


----------



## dabrisketman (May 20, 2012)

When I smoked my first brisket....and got passed the frightening staget of the stall  I didn't foil up and it turned out good and tasty,  on my 2nd. Smoke alter internal temp reached 190 degrees, I wrapped it I heavy duty foil for an 1-1/2 hrs. It turned out to be the BEST and juiciest Brisket ever, now it's the only way I do it.....success every time....just remember be patient and don't open the smoker to look at it.....enjoy


----------



## fpnmf (May 20, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=foil+or+no+foil


----------



## austinl (May 20, 2012)

Once you get to the point where you would decide to foil or not it should have plenty of exposure to smoke already.  I have finished up foiled items in my oven when I didn't feel like messing with the smoker anymore and gotten pretty much the same results.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 20, 2012)

I don't foil and get great results on all my cooks ; I just stay _patient_ and watch my temps. , that's what a Smoke _is_ to me... just sayin'...








Have fun and...


----------



## jp61 (May 21, 2012)

dog1234 said:


> Let me ask you guys this..... If we are foiling butts and the likes, are we getting much somking after its foiled?
> 
> If not would I get simular restuts if I put the butt in an oven to finish it off?


Wouldn't bet my life on it, but I would think that once you double foil (depending on how well it's done) you wouldn't get any meaningful smoke, if any at all.  I use a MES40 that keeps a steady temperature, allowing me not to worry about making any adjustments to maintain the temp. So, after I foil the meat goes right back into the smoker, which would be the same as putting it in the oven at the same temp.


----------



## rbranstner (May 21, 2012)

dog1234 said:


> Let me ask you guys this..... If we are foiling butts and the likes, are we getting much somking after its foiled?
> 
> If not would I get simular restuts if I put the butt in an oven to finish it off?


Correct once you put the meat in the foil you aren't going to get any more smoke flavor as it is inside the foil and the smoke can't get to it. At that point you could put it in the  oven if you want as all you are doing is applying heat to it to finish up the cook and make it nice and tender.


----------



## jrod62 (May 21, 2012)

I been finishing the butts in the oven (over night) without foiling .
i always smoke my butts in a pan so all i have to do is move it to the oven.
Set my Mavrick to go off when the IT hits 205 . Get up turn oven off.
I do foil it for the " rest time". 
Best part about finishing in the oven is it makes the house smell so good :drool


----------



## rbranstner (May 21, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I been finishing the butts in the oven (over night) without foiling .
> i always smoke my butts in a pan so all i have to do is move it to the oven.
> Set my Mavrick to go off when the IT hits 205 . Get up turn oven off.
> I do foil it for the " rest time".
> Best part about finishing in the oven is it makes the house smell so good


The smoke smell has an opposite effect on me for some reason. After being around the smell of smoke all day I get so sick of it and some times it gets so bad that I don't even really want to eat the food. I have taken steps to not be exposed to the smoke as much and that has helped a lot but I still get sick of the smell if I am in it all day. I especially don't like the smell of left overs or foil pans that get set on the counter and have that smokey smell. I don't know what it is but the smell just gets to me. But the funny thing is last week I was shopping close to one of our local smoke joints and I commented to my wife several times how wonderful that smoke smelled coming from their smokers. I guess  when I  am in direct  contact with  smoke and for several hours at a time that is when the smell starts to get to me.


----------

